# Mamatus, timidos, em Braga



## Rain (19 Abr 2014 às 00:01)

Há 2 semanas em Braga (cidade).


----------



## Norther (19 Abr 2014 às 01:32)

Por acaso a uns dias atrás também avistei umas aqui pela Cova da Beira mas não tinha a máquina fotográfica para registar.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2014 às 14:36)

Gosto em particular da 2º foto .


----------



## vinc7e (19 Abr 2014 às 17:50)

Essas nuvens também passaram por aqui


----------



## guimeixen (20 Abr 2014 às 23:08)

Deixo também aqui umas fotos delas.




















Na altura até me esqueci de desviar do poste.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Abr 2014 às 14:17)

Belas fotos!!


----------



## Rain (23 Abr 2014 às 00:06)

Boas fotos para completar o post!
Obrigado a todos pelo contributo.


----------

